# Kontaktabsicherung Relaisklemme



## MarkusP (7 April 2011)

Liebes Forum,

ich finde auch nach mehrstündiger Suche im WWW nirgends, wo die max. Kontaktabsicherung eines normalen Relais respektive einer Relaisklemme beschrieben bzw. geregelt wird. Bei Relais für Sicherheitsanwendungen erfolgt die Angabe der max. Kontaktabsicheurng nach EN 60947-5-1.

Ich will, dass die Relaisklemme nach einem Kurzschluss nicht kaputt ist, und der Lieferant kann mir die max. Absicherung nicht nennen. Weiss hier jemand wie sich das bei nicht sicherheitsrelevanten Relais verhält?

Schönen Abend und Danke für Euer Hirnschmalz


----------



## Tommi (7 April 2011)

Ich bin kein Experte, aber ich habe gerade ein kleines Relais zur Hand.

Geh mal auf www.phoenixcontact.de und gib' oben links unter "Suche"
die Nummer 2961105, das ist die Artikelnummer des kleinen Relais, ein.

Dann findest Du unter "Technische Daten" den Begriff "Abschaltleistung", nach dem kannst Du hier im Forum suchen. Der hat, soviel ich weiß, etwas mit dem Auslösen der vorgeschalteten Sicherung zu tun.

Ich finde diesen Begriff aber leider nicht in meinen beiden Tabellenbüchern.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## element. (11 April 2011)

weitere Suchwörter wären Trennvermögen oder Abschaltvermögen.


----------

